

Has Amazon caught the forward integration bug? - Scott_Culture
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/12/08/has-amazon-caught-the-forward-integration-bug/

======
Specstacular
Of course, there is a big denial from Amazon about all this.

~~~
Specstacular
And multiple threads on here already... a couple of days ago...

